# Why do people like parkland golf?



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm just back from a weekend at Saunton playing in their Open event, was also down there at Easter for another Open.

On one of the par 3's, I hit a 7 iron and on another a 9 iron. On the same 2 holes at Easter in different wind conditions I hit 2 iron and 5 iron respectively.

So just wondering why so many people on here love parkland golf where you are hitting pretty much the same shot every time you play the course?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 4, 2014)

drive4show said:



			I'm just back from a weekend at Saunton playing in their Open event, was also down there at Easter for another Open.

On one of the par 3's, I hit a 7 iron and on another a 9 iron. On the same 2 holes at Easter in different wind conditions I hit 2 iron and 5 iron respectively.

So just wondering why so many people on here love parkland golf where you are hitting pretty much the same shot every time you play the course?
		
Click to expand...

What makes you think you hit the same shot every time you player when you play a parkland ?


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 4, 2014)

I like trees (squirrels do too and I like squirrels!) and I like the grass to be lush and green 

I guess also the difficulty level IS constant (give or take especially wet and/or windy days) but it doesn't mean it's easy. On our course the strategy is totally different if you're a little out of position off the tee. Plus the amount of water hazards and tight tree-lined trees keeps the interest going as you're never quite sure what hole you're going to stuff up from one round to the next!


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 4, 2014)

I love parkland, I am a home counties boy so its homely and the wind blows at AVGC in differing directions many more days than it doesn't. I would go as far as to say that the course is defended by the wind more than any other factor.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 4, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What makes you think you hit the same shot every time you player when you play a parkland ?
		
Click to expand...

Because I've played 000's of them over the years!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 4, 2014)

I get to see lovely holes like this


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 4, 2014)

drive4show said:



			I'm just back from a weekend at Saunton playing in their Open event, was also down there at Easter for another Open.
		
Click to expand...

Very very jealous. I could play golf at Saunton for the rest of my life without ever getting bored...:thup:

As for the question, sorry, but your excitement appears to have gotten the better of you..


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 4, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I get to see lovely holes like this 

View attachment 11785

Click to expand...

Bootiful :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 4, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Because I've played 000's of them over the years!
		
Click to expand...

Did the wind not blow on those courses ? Did you not have to chip out of trees ? Hit low runners , high soft shots ? A Parklamd and heathland will certainly have just as much challenges as a links course


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 4, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I get to see lovely holes like this 

View attachment 11785

Click to expand...

I much prefer to look at the sea, pot bunkers, dunes etc like this.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=985&bih=540&q=hayling+golf+club&oq=hayling+golf+club&gs_l=img.3..0j0i24l8.2144.5666.0.6172.17.13.0.4.4.0.116.685.12j1.13.0....0...1ac.1.51.img..0.17.688.0du23e_O0OY#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=bPcNk2WZJrYjSM%253A%3BFsGPdLxzLroKfM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.haylinggolf.co.uk%252Ffiles%252Fhaylinggolf2.co.uk%252FHEADER_FOOTER_NAV%252Fbanner_home_1.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.haylinggolf.co.uk%252F%3B1050%3B300http://


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 4, 2014)

My home course has three trees on it. A parkland course has a lot of novelty value for me, which soon wears off when I get among the foliage!


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 4, 2014)

Im not overly keen on Parkland golf.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 4, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Did the wind not blow on those courses ? Did you not have to chip out of trees ? Hit low runners , high soft shots ? A Parklamd and heathland will certainly have just as much challenges as a links course
		
Click to expand...

Sure it does but generally in the same direction and you get much more protection from trees. Sorry but you just don't have to play the range of shots on a parkland course that you do on a links, it's much more one dimensional.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 4, 2014)

Nothing wrong with parkland golf. Still have the same issues with club selection when the wind blows and you could argue some holes on some courses are more picturesque than many links courses but that I guess is a whole different kettle of fish. At the end of the day, parkland, links, heathland or whatever you still have to get the ball in the hole as quickly as possible and all offer their own challenges


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 4, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Sure it does but generally in the same direction and you get much more protection from trees. Sorry but you just don't have to play the range of shots on a parkland course that you do on a links, it's much more one dimensional.
		
Click to expand...

Lol.. It's not more one dimensional. It's less 3 dimensional.. It has it's own challenges that make it interesting. I'd much rather play a Links course, but I don't really have the option yet.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 4, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Lol.. *It's not more one dimensional. It's less 3 dimensional*.. It has it's own challenges that make it interesting. I'd much rather play a Links course, but I don't really have the option yet.
		
Click to expand...


That is a good way of looking at it  :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 4, 2014)

drive4show said:



			I much prefer to look at the sea, pot bunkers, dunes etc like this.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=985&bih=540&q=hayling+golf+club&oq=hayling+golf+club&gs_l=img.3..0j0i24l8.2144.5666.0.6172.17.13.0.4.4.0.116.685.12j1.13.0....0...1ac.1.51.img..0.17.688.0du23e_O0OY#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=bPcNk2WZJrYjSM%253A%3BFsGPdLxzLroKfM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.haylinggolf.co.uk%252Ffiles%252Fhaylinggolf2.co.uk%252FHEADER_FOOTER_NAV%252Fbanner_home_1.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.haylinggolf.co.uk%252F%3B1050%3B300http://

Click to expand...

And they both have their varieties of beauty about them.


----------



## Lump (Aug 4, 2014)

Just because you prefer Links does not mean everyone else is wrong in liking Parkland. How very narrow minded of you.


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 4, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			I love parkland, I am a home counties boy so its homely and the wind blows at AVGC in differing directions many more days than it doesn't. I would go as far as to say that the course is defended by the wind more than any other factor.
		
Click to expand...


So I guess on top of this I live just about as far from the sea as you can be in England....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 4, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Sure it does but generally in the same direction and you get much more protection from trees. Sorry but you just don't have to play the range of shots on a parkland course that you do on a links, it's much more one dimensional.
		
Click to expand...

Where as on a links course you can run it along the ground for miles - hit it yards offline and still have a shot to the green 

What range of shots are different for a links course that I won't see being used on a parkland ?

Surely it's everyone just adjusting to their surroundings ? What happens when the wind doesnt blow in a links course ? What about swirling winds that you get on a parkland - Augusta is a prime example.


----------



## Swingalot (Aug 4, 2014)

All about opinions. For me I enjoy links but do find them visually a little bland compared to some parkland courses.
That said, there are some beautiful links courses, so not having a pop at all.
One thing I would say though, do feel there is a % of people who like links cause that's the done thing, rather than actually making up their own mind.


----------



## hovis (Aug 4, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Sure it does but generally in the same direction and you get much more protection from trees. Sorry but you just don't have to play the range of shots on a parkland course that you do on a links, it's much more one dimensional.
		
Click to expand...

So this is a thread about what requires more skill.  Links or inland!   
I have played with hardcore links players that got spat out on the pga and brabazon because they couldn't get much height on approach shots when firing at close pins and couldn't cope with thick lush rough.  At the same time my pp who is off +1 struggles on links because of his playing style.  Its simply a case of what you're used to.  A good player can adapt to all conditions.  

Personally i love parkland/heathland courses. I Dont like links as i feel I'm playing golf on the moon


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 4, 2014)

drive4show said:



			I'm just back from a weekend at Saunton playing in their Open event, was also down there at Easter for another Open.

On one of the par 3's, I hit a 7 iron and on another a 9 iron. On the same 2 holes at Easter in different wind conditions I hit 2 iron and 5 iron respectively.

So just wondering why so many people on here love parkland golf where you are hitting pretty much the same shot every time you play the course?
		
Click to expand...


Why would anyone want to play in a 5 club wind.
Would send me mental,links,parkland or heathland


----------



## hovis (Aug 4, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Why would anyone want to play in a 5 club wind.
Would send me mental,links,parkland or heathland
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.   I prefer zero wind. That way there's no excuses, you get the exact outcome of your intended shot


----------



## Rooter (Aug 4, 2014)

answering the original question, because i live in rural west berkshire, not many links courses round here. plus i just like it, my course never plays the same from one week to the next.


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 4, 2014)

I play a fair bit of parkland and links with a parkland home course. Don't give two toots as long as it is golf somewhere.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 4, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			So I guess on top of this I live just about as far from the sea as you can be in England....
		
Click to expand...

No you would have to live in Fenny Drayton, Warwickshire for that to be the case.

Unfortunately for me I live only six miles from the aforesaid village but would, if faced with the choice, choose links over parkland as such courses "fit my eye" better.


----------



## North Mimms (Aug 4, 2014)

drive4show said:



			So just wondering why so many people on here love parkland golf where you are hitting pretty much the same shot every time you play the course?
		
Click to expand...

On the contrary, I have the choice of a hundred different trees to hit on each round


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Aug 4, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			No you would have to live in Fenny Drayton, Warwickshire for that to be the case.

Unfortunately for me I live only six miles from the aforesaid village but would, if faced with the choice, choose links over parkland as such courses "fit my eye" better.
		
Click to expand...

Wrong. It's Coton in the Elms (Derbyshire).


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 4, 2014)

Canary_Yellow said:



			Wrong. It's Coton in the Elms (Derbyshire).
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but you are not up to date. See the Ordnance Survey Report in 2002. Lindley Hall Farm between Fenny Drayton and Higham on the Hill.


----------



## London mike 61 (Aug 4, 2014)

KISS.................I just love playing golf!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 4, 2014)

Don't assume there's only parkland & links. My course is near the sea but up on the limestone hills on what was the poorest farming land in the area. Rock a few inches below the surface & all attempts to grow trees have failed. A few patches of gorse, a couple of trees, it can't half look desolate in the winter but it's rarely closed due to the weather, water just drains away in minutes. Wouldn't want to play anywhere else week in, week out throughout the year.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 4, 2014)

What about parkland courses Inland that suffer from lots of winds and play like links courses ?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 4, 2014)

Lump said:



			Just because you prefer Links does not mean everyone else is wrong in liking Parkland. How very narrow minded of you.
		
Click to expand...

I never said one is right and the other is wrong, don't jump to conclusions. I'm just starting a debate so that everyone can put forward their own point of view.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 4, 2014)

Take a look at the attached local course.   Nowhere near the sea but has similar attributes to a links course.

Look out for Cows although there wont be any boats. 

http://www.minchinhamptongolfclub.co.uk/course_old.php?hole=1


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 4, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Why would anyone want to play in a 5 club wind.
Would send me mental,links,parkland or heathland
		
Click to expand...

Actually, that might not be a 5-club wind - just a 5-club *different* wind! From a 2-club tail wind to a 3-club head wind!

Personally, I'll play anywhere that's a golf course! But for variety/different conditions/challenges a links course cannot be beaten!


----------



## Chris1980 (Aug 4, 2014)

I love playing links golf and do it whenever I can but I'm a member of Shandon Park a very good parkland course in Belfast. Friends who are links members struggle round our place . surely if as links players who apparently play a more variety of shots, then our course should be easy! There's pro's and con's to both parkland and links. I just love golf full stop!!


----------



## Imurg (Aug 4, 2014)

drive4show said:



			I never said one is right and the other is wrong, don't jump to conclusions. I'm just starting a debate so that everyone can put forward their own point of view.
		
Click to expand...

But that is the impression that you're giving even if it's not what you're meaning.....,

I like Parkland, mainly because the vast majority of my golf is played on parkland courses.
On my home course the wind blows in any direction and at many speeds.
Our 430 yard 18th can play Driver, Hybrid; Driver, 7 iron; or even Driver, 3 wood and still not be reachable
I like the Heathland courses I've played like Blackmoor but I've never played a Links...
Main reason is that they're too damn far away most of the time and if I am in the vicinity of one I won't have my clubs with me as I'm there for another reason.
Links doesn't appeal, I have no great desire to play one. Leaving aside playing in a howling gale all the time and losing a ball to a dodgy bounce etc etc, they don't look inviting to my eye - bland areas of wasteland with a few greens carved out.
That's obviously not how others see Links and that's up to them but they do nothing for me.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 4, 2014)

Imurg said:



			But that is the impression that you're giving even if it's not what you're meaning.....,
		
Click to expand...

It's what you read into it. I'm just posing the question, no right or wrong answer.


----------



## adiemel (Aug 4, 2014)

I play parkland as it is my local course, I find that hard enough. Never played a links course as I am not near any. But I just love playing golf and wouldn't be bothered what course I play


----------



## User20205 (Aug 4, 2014)

If it was a straight choice between the two I'd take links every time.
If hayling or saunton was on my doorstep I'd join like a shot. I love the envionment of links golf. Geography means I'm a member of a parkland course, which I love, but there is something special about links turf.


----------



## two-clubs (Aug 4, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Links doesn't appeal, I have no great desire to play one. Leaving aside playing in a howling gale all the time and losing a ball to a dodgy bounce etc etc, they don't look inviting to my eye - bland areas of wasteland with a few greens carved out.
That's obviously not how others see Links and that's up to them but they do nothing for me.
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts entirely, even though I've never played one  

I've always thought of links as places where trees won't grow.


----------



## John_R7 (Aug 4, 2014)

I love GOLF.
I will play anywhere. Links, parkland, heathland, moors, desert, synthetic you name it.
Holes / shots can change day to day with wind, rain, temperature, ground conditions, swing, strike accuracy etc. Links is not solely changeable with the weather although it may be effected to a higher degree.

Hell I would play the exact same 3 holes in identical conditions / clubs over & over & over if it was all I could get.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Aug 4, 2014)

Although I am a member of a parkland/farmland course I love links golf. There is nothing more satisfying than driving your ball out over the sea and watching the wind bring it back into the middle of the fairway.  There is also nothing more frustrating than driving your ball over the sea and the wind doesn't touch it.


----------



## Swinger (Aug 4, 2014)

I thought real links courses were only in Scotland.


----------



## Val (Aug 4, 2014)

Those that have no desire to play links golf won't know what they are missing until they try it, to say its bland boring and punishing is short sighted. Give a couple of classic links a go and you'll soon learn what the fuss is all about.


----------



## Val (Aug 4, 2014)

Swinger said:



			I thought real links courses were only in Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, mainly Scotland granted however there are some quality links all over the British Isles.


----------



## Swinger (Aug 4, 2014)

On a slightly more serious note, my home course described itself as a Downland Links. 
While I like the sound of this and the course in my opinion does play its best when it is firm and fast is there actually such a thing as Downland Links or was someone using a bit of poetic license back in the day?


----------



## Val (Aug 4, 2014)

Swinger said:



			On a slightly more serious note, my home course described itself as a Downland Links. 
While I like the sound of this and the course in my opinion does play its best when it is firm and fast is there actually such a thing as Downland Links or was someone using a bit of poetic license back in the day?
		
Click to expand...

Never heard the term, what's the name of your course?


----------



## Val (Aug 4, 2014)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_links_golf_courses


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 4, 2014)

I was brought up on Links courses but if I had to choose I would say Heathland and upland links courses [like Muirfield] are a truer test of skill.
Not so keen on parkland but would still enjoy it.


----------



## Swinger (Aug 4, 2014)

Salisbury and South Wilts
www.salisburygolf.co.uk

The members moan if the greens get too firm so they generally tend to keep them a little softer than what I think a links would be but it did for a long time describe itself as a downland links. Always sounded pretty good but never made compete sense to me.


----------



## Andy808 (Aug 4, 2014)

Horses for courses really. 
I get to play links and parkland courses down here and love playing both for their respective challenge. I prefer playing parkland when push comes to shove.


----------



## Val (Aug 4, 2014)

Swinger said:



			Salisbury and South Wilts
www.salisburygolf.co.uk

The members moan if the greens get too firm so they generally tend to keep them a little softer than what I think a links would be but it did for a long time describe itself as a downland links. Always sounded pretty good but never made compete sense to me.
		
Click to expand...

Not links but very nice on the eye from the pictures on the website.

It amazes me the amount of courses called inland links or similar because the tend to have firm turf and fast running fairways.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 4, 2014)

Steve you need to come back down to Hayling while it's running hard and fast :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 4, 2014)

Have played all types of courses and every one has it's own beauty , it's own characteristics , it's own way to play the game of golf - that mixture is what makes us so lucky in the UK 

Heathland , Parkland , Links etc - all great courses and great ways to play the game


----------



## Swinger (Aug 4, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Not links but very nice on the eye from the pictures on the website.

It amazes me the amount of courses called inland links or similar because the tend to have firm turf and fast running fairways.
		
Click to expand...

It is a very pleasant walk and even though can get firm and fast I always thought someone got a little creative with the description. Sounded good though! 

Glad you liked the look of it though, thanks for having a look.


----------



## User20205 (Aug 4, 2014)

Swinger said:



			Salisbury and South Wilts
www.salisburygolf.co.uk

The members moan if the greens get too firm so they generally tend to keep them a little softer than what I think a links would be but it did for a long time describe itself as a downland links. Always sounded pretty good but never made compete sense to me.
		
Click to expand...

You could be onto something there mate. You're on chalk downland. Isn't chalk the calcified remains of sea creatures? 

300 million years ago Salisbury was an island in a tropical sea, therefore you can claim links status :thup:


----------



## Swinger (Aug 4, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Steve you need to come back down to Hayling while it's running hard and fast :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No more bum advice though!! Bet it is playing great at the moment.


----------



## Swinger (Aug 4, 2014)

therod said:



			You could be onto something there mate. You're on chalk downland. Isn't chalk the calcified remains of sea creatures? 

300 million years ago Salisbury was an island in a tropical sea, therefore you can claim links status :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant!! I will be suggesting this at the next bar room meeting we have! 

There maybe a few nice Links courses in the south but only one Downland Links!


----------



## Swinger (Aug 4, 2014)

I can see it now, Royal Salisbury and South Wilts - the home of the Downland Links.


----------



## User20205 (Aug 4, 2014)

Swinger said:



			I can see it now, Royal Salisbury and South Wilts - the home of the Downland Links.
		
Click to expand...

Hang on bud, don't get carried away. Links yes, royal..... Only special courses get 'royal' status. 

Royal Iford bridge for one :thup:


----------



## richart (Aug 4, 2014)

My favourite courses tend to be links, followed by heathland, followed by parkland. 

Old Course at St Andrews, Carnoustie, Saunton, Sunningdale, St Georges Hill, Swinley, Bearwood Lakes, Coombe Hill, Tandridge. Fantastic links, heathland and parkland courses, which are always a pleasure to play.

Not all links courses are great though, and I would much prefer to play a good heathland or parkland course over a poor links course.

I am surprised that anyone that has not played a links course, would dismiss them though. There is a big difference between seeing one on the tv, and actually playing one. You need to be at ground level to often appreciate the holes. As a bonus you often get the most stunning views, rather than just a forest of trees.


----------



## richart (Aug 4, 2014)

Swinger said:



			I can see it now, Royal Salisbury and South Wilts - the home of the Downland Links.
		
Click to expand...

 If your place is some sort of links course Steve, Salisbury must have been under the sea at some time. I am afraid it is 'just' a downland course.

Perhaps a high plains course ?


----------



## Swinger (Aug 4, 2014)

therod said:



			Hang on bud, don't get carried away. Links yes, royal..... Only special courses get 'royal' status. 

Royal Iford bridge for one :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I was just assuming that with our new special status we couldn't fail to attract a special visit or two, a little ahead of myself though I do concede.

Royal Iford is in a completely different league of special!


----------



## Swinger (Aug 4, 2014)

richart said:



			If your place is some sort of links course Steve, Salisbury must have been under the sea at some time. I am afraid it is 'just' a downland course.

Perhaps a high plains course ?
		
Click to expand...

We are *very flat* and low down compared to a lot of other venues in the county Rich!


----------



## richart (Aug 4, 2014)

Swinger said:



			We are *very flat* and low down compared to a lot of other venues in the county Rich!
		
Click to expand...

 I will remind you of that when you are wheezing your way up the 10th.


----------



## Swinger (Aug 4, 2014)

richart said:



			I will remind you of that when you are wheezing your way up the 10th.

Click to expand...

It's a long walk when you only stop to play one shot on the way up!


----------



## richart (Aug 4, 2014)

Swinger said:



			It's a long walk when you only stop to play one shot on the way up!
		
Click to expand...

 Along with the 18th at Stoneham, my least favourite walk on a golf course.


----------



## Swinger (Aug 4, 2014)

richart said:



			Along with the 18th at Stoneham, my least favourite walk on a golf course. 

Click to expand...

Not great walks but I can suggest plenty more to avoid around these parts!

Mountain goats would struggle on some of them.


----------



## Slab (Aug 5, 2014)

drive4show said:



			I'm just back from a weekend at Saunton playing in their Open event, was also down there at Easter for another Open.

On one of the par 3's, I hit a 7 iron and on another a 9 iron. On the same 2 holes at Easter in different wind conditions I hit 2 iron and 5 iron respectively.

*So just wondering why so many people on here love parkland golf where you are hitting pretty much the same shot every time you play the course?*

Click to expand...

I like both/all types but being a higher handicap I do like open fairways but don't mind if its tree lined (would just like more than the width of a dual carriageway to aim at) I hate the idea that too often the hole can be effectively over with a tee shot that's only yards off) So too tight on parkland or links and I enjoy it less

Really enjoy a good wind to play in, on any type of course, and don't mind the random kicks of a links fairway (its not an indoor sport after all)

In short its nice to have a preference but not to the point I'd exclude any course because it wasn't an xyz

Re the Op  
A topic that's cropped up before but the way its phrased (my bold) is suggesting a criticism of parkland courses and to be honest if you attack the course that someone has chosen to spend hundreds/thousands of their hard earned on, then you're not going to get as open a debate as you might have liked


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 5, 2014)

Swinger said:



			Brilliant!! I will be suggesting this at the next bar room meeting we have! 

There maybe a few nice Links courses in the south but only one Downland Links!
		
Click to expand...

no viping though!!


----------



## delc (Aug 5, 2014)

drive4show said:



			I'm just back from a weekend at Saunton playing in their Open event, was also down there at Easter for another Open.

On one of the par 3's, I hit a 7 iron and on another a 9 iron. On the same 2 holes at Easter in different wind conditions I hit 2 iron and 5 iron respectively.

So just wondering why so many people on here love parkland golf where you are hitting pretty much the same shot every time you play the course?
		
Click to expand...

I am a member of a parkland/heathland course. It is on the side of a hill facing into the prevailing wind and doesn't have that many trees. Believe me, it is just as windy as any links courses I have played.


----------



## Jack_bfc (Aug 5, 2014)

Our parkland course is less than a couple of miles away from one of the best links course in the country.

We get the same wind, granted we have trees, but that can just mean you have to think about the wind above and beyond tree canopies that you cant feel on the sheltered tee etc.

It comes from all different directions varying the shot you have to play week on week. 

Speaking to people who play Old Links and it can go from boring (no wind) to unplayable very quickly..

I have never played a true links course but my first one will be Royal Birkdale on the 18th August so I will let you know how I get on in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 5, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Not links but very nice on the eye from the pictures on the website.

It amazes me the amount of courses called inland links or similar because the tend to have firm turf and fast running fairways.
		
Click to expand...

Played it quite a few times and it does have a links 'feel' due to the chalk.
The Links Golf Club [Newmarket and 60 miles from the sea] is the same.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 5, 2014)

I took TeeGirl to play Hunstanton a few years ago and when we finished, I asked her what she thought of her first links experience....
'It was alright' came the reply.
She was gobsmacked to learn the green fee was normally Â£80 and that it was one of the best links courses for miles around.
I dont think she'll be rushing back to play links golf again in a hurry.
Each to their own


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Aug 5, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Sorry but you are not up to date. See the Ordnance Survey Report in 2002. Lindley Hall Farm between Fenny Drayton and Higham on the Hill.
		
Click to expand...

I am up to date.

I am well aware that Lindley Hall Farm is the centre of England but that is not the same thing as the furthest point from the sea. The centre of England is the point at which, if you cut the country out and put it on a pencil tip it would balance perfectly. 

The furthest point from the sea though, is Coton in the Elms. Church Flatts Farm to be precise.


----------



## timchump (Aug 5, 2014)

People like golf when they play well, and generally its easier to play well on a parkland golf course.

With links golf the wind constantly swirling around can make it difficult to get into a swing rhythm. Then you have the tight fairways and fast greens it can be a bit of a battle.

This weekend i played a local parkland course, really enjoyed myself, played a good few shots under my handicap, would i say that course is better than my home links course, no, but did i enjoy myself more than my average links round yes.

Should i move my home course to a parkland hmmm?


----------



## JCW (Aug 5, 2014)

My home course is a Heathland course which is in between the two . I played at Hankley Common yesterday a course i never played before , Lovely golf course as its common with a lot in the surrey belt , woking, woplesdon, westhill ,north hants . It played like a links with firm hard conditions and i was 4 over after 3 by playing parkland shots and finished with a 76 gross after playing it like a links thereafter , I have played lots this year at away courses and have yet to play on better greens then my home course Parkstone . Every course has its beauty and different ways you need to play them which is the challenge and if you are a shot maker and have the game you will enjoy the challenge but if you can only play one way then maybe not hence the dislike of the type of course , I always make a point of looking round and enjoying the vista where ever i play so even if the  game is poor i still enjoy the day and the drink after ..........


----------



## North Mimms (Aug 5, 2014)

Canary_Yellow said:



			I am up to date.

I am well aware that Lindley Hall Farm is the centre of England but that is not the same thing as the furthest point from the sea. The centre of England is the point at which, if you cut the country out and put it on a pencil tip it would balance perfectly. 

The furthest point from the sea though, is Coton in the Elms. Church Flatts Farm to be precise.
		
Click to expand...

It's all pretty academic as trying to calculate the centre of an irregular shape is open to debate


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 5, 2014)

therod said:



			Hang on bud, don't get carried away. Links yes, royal..... Only special courses get 'royal' status. 

Royal Iford bridge for one :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Not quite true. Nothing too special about Royal Ascot. Just a run of the mill members club with a reasonable course to enjoy


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 5, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not quite true. Nothing too special about Royal Ascot. Just a run of the mill members club with a reasonable course to enjoy
		
Click to expand...


But is it not the case that the other Royal clubs were granted Royal status whereas the Royal in Royal Ascot Golf Club comes from the name of its location?


----------



## User20205 (Aug 5, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not quite true. Nothing too special about Royal Ascot. Just a run of the mill members club with a reasonable course to enjoy
		
Click to expand...

But you've got royal patronage after Edward VI stopped to ask for directions to the racecourse :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 5, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			But is it not the case that the other Royal clubs were granted Royal status whereas the Royal in Royal Ascot Golf Club comes from the name of its location?
		
Click to expand...

Not actually true

Ascot Golf Club was founded by local Barrister F.J. Patton in 1887, and given Royal status by Queen Victoria later that year. Many of her children learned to play golf at Royal Ascot and The Prince of Wales, later King Edward VII, was patron of the club in 1901.


----------



## JCW (Aug 5, 2014)

What is this , have a go at Homer day ?


----------



## richart (Aug 5, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not actually true

Ascot Golf Club was founded by local Barrister F.J. Patton in 1887, and given Royal status by Queen Victoria later that year. Many of her children learned to play golf at Royal Ascot and The Prince of Wales, later King Edward VII, was patron of the club in 1901.
		
Click to expand...

Was RA inside the race course from the beginning Martin, or did it move there later ?


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 5, 2014)

Love all types of courses and am lucky enough to play Saunton/RND as well as a whole host of Parklands around N Devon.  What I find strange though is that so many links members find it so hard to adjust to parkland but parkland players generally have little problem adapting to links.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 5, 2014)

richart said:



			Was RA inside the race course from the beginning Martin, or did it move there later ?
		
Click to expand...

Inside the course from the beginning

http://www.royalascotgolfclub.co.uk/the-club/history.html


----------



## richart (Aug 5, 2014)

Old Skier said:



			Love all types of courses and am lucky enough to play Saunton/RND as well as a whole host of Parklands around N Devon.  What I find strange though is that so many links members find it so hard to adjust to parkland but parkland players generally have little problem adapting to links.
		
Click to expand...

You get the best of both worlds with heathland courses. Fast fairways with lovely tight lies, and nice trees and heather for those that like a bit of countryside.

Very difficult to choose between a top heathland course like Hankley, and a top links like Saunton.


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 5, 2014)

richart said:



			, and a top links like Saunton.
		
Click to expand...

Been down to St Enodoc today, Saunton East just moved down my rankings.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 5, 2014)

Old Skier said:



			Love all types of courses and am lucky enough to play Saunton/RND as well as a whole host of Parklands around N Devon.  What I find strange though is that so many links members find it so hard to adjust to parkland but parkland players generally have little problem adapting to links.
		
Click to expand...

I would actually disagree with that, I'd say it's the other way round. Links players have more imagination and can play a wider variety of shots.


----------



## richart (Aug 5, 2014)

Old Skier said:



			Been down to St Enodoc today, Saunton East just moved down my rankings.
		
Click to expand...

 St Enodoc is on my list to play. I hear it is pretty tough, and that is before you factor in the wind.


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 5, 2014)

richart said:



			St Enodoc is on my list to play. I hear it is pretty tough, and that is before you factor in the wind.
		
Click to expand...

Loved every minute and scored not very much. I am off to Bigbury next week which is Parkland and on my "to play" list. Any course beats work.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 5, 2014)

richart said:



			St Enodoc is on my list to play. I hear it is pretty tough, and that is before you factor in the wind.
		
Click to expand...

Probably my favourite course, absolute beast of a course of the championship tees. Par 3 11th, 230 yards straight into the prevailing wind. That's a big old 7 iron I can tell you


----------



## richart (Aug 5, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Probably my favourite course, absolute beast of a course of the championship tees. Par 3 11th, 230 yards straight into the prevailing wind. That's a big old 7 iron I can tell you   

Click to expand...

 What for your second shot ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 5, 2014)

drive4show said:



			I would actually disagree with that, I'd say it's the other way round. Links players have more imagination and can play a wider variety of shots.
		
Click to expand...


Is that because they have to imagine being on a wonderful tree lined heathland or parkland course 

Sorry but that statement is very open and generic - in fact both are. How would a guy who played links all day long handle having soft greens and zero run ? He would adjust - as would parkland olayers


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is that because they have to imagine being on a wonderful tree lined heathland or parkland course 

Sorry but that statement is very open and generic - in fact both are. How would a guy who played links all day long handle having soft greens and zero run ? He would adjust - as would parkland olayers
		
Click to expand...

It's not just the greens, there are loads of other things to adjust to. The wind, landing the ball 50 yards short of the green and bouncing it on, playing bump and runs around pot bunkers, putting from 30 yards off the green.....a whole multitude of challenges that you don't get on an inland course.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 5, 2014)

drive4show said:



			It's not just the greens, there are loads of other things to adjust to. The wind, landing the ball 50 yards short of the green and bouncing it on, playing bump and runs around pot bunkers, putting from 30 yards off the green.....a whole multitude of challenges that you don't get on an inland course.
		
Click to expand...

Ok this weekend I had 

Wind to deal with - swirling , and also direct from behind and into my face

Most certainly landing the ball a good 50 yards short and running it up , on one hole I dropped it a good 100 yards short. 

Played a couple bump and runs , a few over bunkers and even one across a bunker , one of my playing partners putting from about 20 yards off the green 

All on a parkland tree lined course. 

To suggest you don't get challenges on Parkland courses that you get on a links course is false IMO


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ok this weekend I had 

Wind to deal with - swirling , and also direct from behind and into my face

Most certainly landing the ball a good 50 yards short and running it up , on one hole I dropped it a good 100 yards short. 

Played a couple bump and runs , a few over bunkers and even one across a bunker , one of my playing partners putting from about 20 yards off the green 

All on a parkland tree lined course. 

To suggest you don't get challenges on Parkland courses that you get on a links course is false IMO
		
Click to expand...

Well done, I've never seen anyone land a ball 100 yards short and run it onto the green on a parkland course. Was it down hill.....or did you top it?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 5, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Well done, I've never seen anyone land a ball 100 yards short and run it onto the green on a parkland course. Was it down hill.....or did you top it?  

Click to expand...

Not at all - ground is very hard on courses without fairway sprinklers and we have plenty of brown areas - plenty of parkland course are bare right now 

The one I dropped shot was the perfect shot to keep it on the green - nice easy low running 6 iron instead of the big high rescue


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not at all - ground is very hard on courses without fairway sprinklers and we have plenty of brown areas - plenty of parkland course are bare right now
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, that's a terrible shame for those people that love lush green fairways


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 5, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Oh dear, that's a terrible shame for those people that love lush green fairways  

Click to expand...

During heights of summer not all parkland courses have lush green fairways - would say more actually have the hard ground 

You are doing lots of pigeon holing of specific courses. 

I know you said you didn't start the thread out to suggest links is better than other etc but it's certainly reading that way from you.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 6, 2014)

drive4show said:



			It's not just the greens, there are loads of other things to adjust to. The wind, landing the ball 50 yards short of the green and bouncing it on, *playing bump and runs around pot bunkers, putting from 30 yards off the green.....a whole multitude of challenges that you don't get on an inland course.*

Click to expand...

Those aren't challenges as such; they are options! If you have the ability to stop a ball on a hard/fast green, then you might prefer to use that - I knew a couple of guys that did. And putting from 30 yards is the same - a choice though you are unlikely to have  that on a parkland course. I was with a guy who 'belley-ed' an 8-iron a few times in preference (he's a bit spoilt for Clubs to play at too - RSG or Sunningdale mainly, Portmarnock for 'breaks'!)


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			During heights of summer not all parkland courses have lush green fairways - would say more actually have the hard ground 

You are doing lots of pigeon holing of specific courses. 

I know you said you didn't start the thread out to suggest links is better than other etc but it's certainly reading that way from you.
		
Click to expand...

No....I just started this thread to do a bit of fishing. I knew you would bite


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 6, 2014)

drive4show said:



			No....I just started this thread to do a bit of fishing. I knew you would bite 

Click to expand...


Happy to oblige :thup:


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 6, 2014)

One thing Saunton East does not give you is breath taking views.  It also, because of its surrounding sand dunes, has less wind effect than other surrounding Parkland courses.  IMHO West has better views all be it only slightly.  If you want a links course in the area that has real wind effect its got to be RND which many on here dont seem to rate, or of course you could try ours on a Tuesday when the seniors are out.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 6, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not actually true

Ascot Golf Club was founded by local Barrister F.J. Patton in 1887, and given Royal status by Queen Victoria later that year. Many of her children learned to play golf at Royal Ascot and The Prince of Wales, later King Edward VII, was patron of the club in 1901.
		
Click to expand...

My apologies!

 I had been misinformed and contrary to JCW's suggestion I was not having a "dig". Indeed that was why I worded my comment more as a question than a statement. 

 I have never played RAGC and only ever saw the old course within the racecourse.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 6, 2014)

i love parkland golf, the feeling of water lapping over my shoes as i trump though mud. Then get to where my ball is only to find the area covered in leaves so cant find the ball


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 6, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			i love parkland golf, the feeling of water lapping over my shoes as i trump though mud. Then get to where my ball is only to find the area covered in leaves so cant find the ball

Click to expand...

The last two years you could have played 2 links courses in N Devon on had the sea lapping around your ankles.  Actually you couldn't as they were closed.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 6, 2014)

Old Skier said:



			The last two years you could have played 2 links courses in N Devon on had the sea lapping around your ankles.  Actually you couldn't as they were closed.
		
Click to expand...

More than likley, but two years ago every other guy on this forum was complaining  their course was closed due to the amount of Rain the south had.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 6, 2014)

Old Skier said:



			One thing Saunton East does not give you is breath taking views.  *It also, because of its surrounding sand dunes, has less wind effect than other surrounding Parkland courses.*  IMHO West has better views all be it only slightly.  If you want a links course in the area that has real wind effect its got to be RND which many on here dont seem to rate, or of course you could try ours on a Tuesday when the seniors are out.
		
Click to expand...

Hhmmmmm......not sure I can agree with that!


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 6, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Hhmmmmm......not sure I can agree with that!
		
Click to expand...

Try Portmore with the wind coming straight up the Taw and, possibly not true Parkland, Ilfracombe with nothing between you and Wales.  You can always tell an Ilfracombe member, they never carry a brolly due to the fact it would be wrecked the first time you put it up.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 6, 2014)

Old Skier said:



			Try Portmore with the wind coming straight up the Taw and, possibly not true Parkland, Ilfracombe with nothing between you and Wales.  You can always tell an Ilfracombe member, they never carry a brolly due to the fact it would be wrecked the first time you put it up.
		
Click to expand...

Not played Portmore but from what I can see from the road, you need one leg shorter than the other?    But in fairness, it is on top of a hill so bound to get the wind. I've never played Saunton without a considerable breeze. Forecast on Sunday was 10-15mph winds but in reality it was a 3 club wind.


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 6, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Sunday was 10-15mph winds but in reality it was a 3 club wind.
		
Click to expand...

Was sat in the bar, not a breath of wind came in


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 6, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			More than likley, but two years ago every other guy on this forum was complaining  their course was closed due to the amount of Rain the south had.
		
Click to expand...

You don't have to go back two years - there were guys down South on here moaning about their courses being unplayable at the start of June.

I like a parkland course at the right time of year - give me a links in the winter though.


----------

